
Seeking new custodian for godoc.org - networkimprov
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-nuts/OA-7lUbZJMY/discussion
======
networkimprov
TLDR: The Go team got some (dubious?) legal advice [1] that the site violates
certain OSS licenses, so plans to close godoc.org and bring up a more limited
service at [2].

[1] [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
dev/mfiPCtJ1B...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
dev/mfiPCtJ1BGU)

[2] [https://pkg.go.dev/](https://pkg.go.dev/)

~~~
soroso
It is not dubious advice. It's disingenuous to frame it like that. And more
importantly, it is not only a matter of license issues. Changing where you
host the content won't change the risks Google lawyers put force. Stop
spreading FUD.

~~~
networkimprov
OK, we could call said advice "unprecedented" because no other cases of such
policy have come to light.

That presumably means that other lawyers who have considered such services
have not drawn the same conclusions.

